# RGB Bild --> CMYK Bild ( Farben verfälscht)



## online (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Ich hab ein Plakat im RGB Modus gemacht.
Um das drucken zu lassen, wollte ich das zu einem CMYK Bild machen, doch jetzt sind die Farben total anders.
Gehört das so?
Ist das Plakat beim Druck dann so, wie es auf dem Bildschirm im RGB Modus war?
Oder wie ändere ich das, dass das Plakat genau so wird, wie ich im RGB Modus gewollt hatte?

MFG

Online


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Juli 2005)

Hi, viel Spaß beim anschauen:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials114307.html

Gruß
Martin


----------

